# Cellular Internet



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

My internet is via cell signal, a Verizon "cantenna" and router. Contract is up and I have a few options:

1) Keep what I have. 30 GB a month, $15 per GB overage. Working from home, I'm starting to go over too often.

2) Keep the device but go to unlimited. Slightly cheaper but half the month will be lower speeds when I exceed my lower high speed data limit.

3) Go to a hotspot and unlimited. Got the cantenna because of poor signal in our area so I'd likely need a cell booster too. Cantenna is obsolete and no longer supported, so that's a plus for this. New contract would be the downside, though I'm okay with Verizon.

4) Shop providers for a hot spot and cheaper plan. Still needs a booster and seem to get even less high speed data. Might be able to get a no contract option.

5) Hughesnet. Except I get dropped signals on my Dish antenna when it rains and don't want that for internet. Plus, lag time eliminates Skyping and some teleconferencing. Might be able to do those over cellular link.

Cable and DSL are not available. For $35,000, I can pull fiber and get a T1 installed, only $1,200 a month. I can rent a location with cable for less.

Suggestions? Options for cell boosters? Should I give in and move?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I had Hughes Net in the Ozarks until there was a local cell service provider. It’s ok. Bad weather knocks it out. I am not familiar with current plans, but I believe there are limits on downloading. 

Have had Wilson cell signal booster and cell phone at another Ozarks location. Booster was $350, and was not adequate for reliable service. 

I am not sure there is an ideal solution.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

I have a tracfone/safelink phone.just like you.i have limited cellular service for internet.so i use a internet conection when ever possible.in which,that allows me to use the celluar when i absolutely have to.and not run out of service.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Jeff, I think you're in a similar predicament as me. I'm with Verizon and work off "unlimited hotspot". Here, however, even it is throttled after 15 GB per month. Doesn't really seem to affect anything except during peak hours. Sometimes, though, it does it laggy during those peak hours. Just the price you pay for solitude!

Wish you the best with it!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

NO wireless cable in your area? Is there anyplace near by that can get internet (broadband or DSL). I have setup a "link" for friends who rents a drop at someones house and then using long haul wifi sends the signal back to his home.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have no idea what you said.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Gary in ohio said:


> NO wireless cable in your area? Is there anyplace near by that can get internet (broadband or DSL). I have setup a "link" for friends who rents a drop at someones house and then using long haul wifi sends the signal back to his home.


Correct me if I am wrong, but that is line-of-sight?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but that is line-of-sight?


I believe that's correct but I've heard of something similar that can reach a 5 mile radius.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We do number 3 because I was already paying for it on my Phone.

They are putting up a New Tower down the road I'm hopping it is Verizon and we get good signal. Take my Booster up to our Cabin and use it there.

big rockpile


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but that is line-of-sight?


You need a generally line of site 900mhz equipment will handle some folliage


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Gary in ohio said:


> You need a generally line of site 900mhz equipment will handle some folliage


Any idea why we don't see white space internet making any real progress?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Space_Internet


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Gary in ohio said:


> NO wireless cable in your area? Is there anyplace near by that can get internet (broadband or DSL). I have setup a "link" for friends who rents a drop at someones house and then using long haul wifi sends the signal back to his home.


Nope. DSL isn't in our area, and line of sight systems are out unless I cut down a lot of trees or put up 150' towers. Private road so no cables companies will run cable and we have really only one cable company to deal with. Electric is a co-op and not interested in running communication lines.

Cell service in a large area around me is spotty, several cell companies get zero signal, Verizon, Cricket/AT&T/TMobile and Sprint also have one bar max. Can get standard phone line, satellite or cell.

Verizon tech even told us a booster might only get decent 3G and not 4G LTE, might not dramatically change phone calls.

Might be stuck. 

Jeff


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Been there, done that in the Ozarks.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hughes net throttles you back after their predetermined data limit. Their website says "Unlimited Data" but the fine print says after so much data your speed will be reduced.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Would it be cheaper to buy two plans instead of a extra $15 a gig?


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

AmericanStand said:


> Would it be cheaper to buy two plans instead of a extra $15 a gig?


Probably. 

We go over our 30 GB limit two or three months out of the year, and "unlimited" throttles back at 15 GB. Still trying to figure out if we ever get faster than they'll throttle down to anyway.

Satellite seems to be last choice when we look at how often our Dish goes out, but new satellite signals are better at dodging raindrops.

I wish there was a testing service, where I could get a month trial to see what works, but there just doesn't seem to be. Neighbor is on TMobile and gets no signal inside, another is on AT&T and gets pretty much what we do with Verizon. Sprint seems to drop calls pretty often in our area. A prepaid Walmart phone one neighbor has does okay, but they don't do data at all and really only have it for emergencies.

Another issue is that longer power outages would kill cell boosters, though I'm not doing much internet then either. Except for trying to find out when power might come back. 

I moved from a place where unlimited and unthrottled 100 GB Ethernet internet was $65 a month. Life in the boonies is interesting.

Jeff


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Would it be cheaper to buy two plans instead of a extra $15 a gig?


It's probably cheaper to upgrade the one plan.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

weaselfire said:


> Another issue is that longer power outages would kill cell boosters


If it has a battery back-up you could likely solve that with solar panels or a generator.
Those are good preps anyway.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I have Verizon unlimited premium plan. Yes, if you go over 15gb using the hotspot option to connect your computer to your phone you might get throttled if the cell tower has congestion. If you use USB tethering you can go to 23gb before risking throttling. I haven't encountered throttling at home if I go over. I haven't yet encountered throttling when traveling (for work). This past January I couldn't get Verizon Wireless service at all while traveling in Puerto Rico.


----------

